# Sarms cycle



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 6, 2020)

I decided to run a cycle of rad-140 10 mgs a day and mk-677 at mgs. I’m 6 ft 188 lbs running it for 8 weeks if glucose levels stay good thx to the good info I got from a forum member. Thx btw. Here’s the start. We I’ll see how it goes


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2020)

Good luck, following along out of curiosity.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 6, 2020)

Yeah good luck man. I’m following along as well. Have you done a dexa? What’s your current body fat percentage?


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 6, 2020)

You are seriously lean ... what have you run in the past?


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 6, 2020)

looking good brother, are you on anything in that picture? looking very dry.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Looking good, Best of luck!


----------



## FearThaGear (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow. You look ripped.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 7, 2020)

Thx all..i normally run sus about 300 mgs a week and i ran mk-677 for a few months awhile ago added a half inch on my shoulders an inch to my chest and took an inch from my waist ...never done dextra and i eat like doodoo...its genetics mainly but i get ripped rather then big ...i dont know why but you always want the opposite i can get ripped no problem but big is another story. I ran lgd -4033 and made my muscles hard as a rock but had cramping....gonna see what this does...ive never gottten gyno or water retention on any of the cycles ive done dont know why just havnt...ive tried alot but sus was my fav...tren mad me the biggest but sus is the go to but with this vorus shipping sucks so im changing speeds...we will see how it goes...only day three and no difference but dont expect one y...ill keep you posted thx everyone


----------



## dangerbird89 (Mar 7, 2020)

ill keep track of this journal because ive not ever used SARMs.


----------



## sarms.forsale (Mar 8, 2020)

Looking absolutely tremendous!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m on day 5 I’m not per say stronger but I can decrease the amount of rest time. So can’t go heavier but volume has increased. Seem to have increased my appetite n thirst. I’m also waking up every two hrs wanting a snack n something to drink. No real change in my physique. I’m just chest here so it might look a lil pumped


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 9, 2020)

Lol don’t know how it got upside down sorry


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> Thx all..i normally run sus about 300 mgs a week and i ran mk-677 for a few months awhile ago added a half inch on my shoulders an inch to my chest and took an inch from my waist ...never done dextra and i eat like doodoo...its genetics mainly but i get ripped rather then big ...i dont know why but you always want the opposite i can get ripped no problem but big is another story. I ran lgd -4033 and made my muscles hard as a rock but had cramping....gonna see what this does...ive never gottten gyno or water retention on any of the cycles ive done dont know why just havnt...ive tried alot but sus was my fav...tren mad me the biggest but sus is the go to but with this vorus shipping sucks so im changing speeds...we will see how it goes...only day three and no difference but dont expect one y...ill keep you posted thx everyone



have you ever tried deca or dbol? i wonder if you naturally have very little estro conversion or high dht. this would be great for staying hard looking but bad for bulking.


----------



## sarms.forsale (Mar 9, 2020)

You should bump the dose if possible.  10 mg of mk677 is pretty light.  The general dose for men is 25 mg.  Its good you are seeing the hunger increase, thats obviously a good sign.  You are looking good, even upside down LOL


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 10, 2020)

Been scared of deca but ima add it my joints are going but don’t want Dd. I prefer anadrol over diol. I have very little water retention n I’ve been cycling for 20 yrs almost n not once have I needed pct or anti estrogen don’t know why just never have


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 10, 2020)

I do take the 25mgs of mk n I bumped up to 15 of the rad. Prolly go to 20 next week my libido is nuts right now n I feel better overall but I’m still waiting for the pumps n strength. I’m starting to get a lil harder though.. it’s crazy the mk makes u lose weight but get bigger. If it’s are as good as what I’ve previous had it will be great. Just want it to happen faster but I don’t notice any side effects either.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

drop the sarms and pick up some tes


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 13, 2020)

No use posting pics really but I am feeling a lot stronger. Almost as if I’m not feeling a great workout. The lactate doesn’t build up I can just move the weight. Have had some head aches but if I space my meals n drink more water and 15 mgs of rad n 25 of the mk seem to be my personal  sweet spot to get the benefits n reduce the minor side effects. So now I’m starting to feel it we will c how it goes now.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 16, 2020)

well im two weeks in and as far as rad-140 being the tren of sarms .....thats an overstatement with any oral i should be feeling a lot more then i do....the mk-677 will lean u out and make you more vascular but the rad is just making me testy and aggravated which would be fine if there were results coming with but i havnt been sleeping and not feeling that great over all i will continue this cycle because i said i would ,but for the money compared to results....i will just be sticking to the trt....for the unknown side effects and price i just dont feel that sarms are worth it you can get a lot more juice for the same price that will do a lot more in my opinion not a ounce heavier and the strength i felt i think was just because the work out was not when i first woke up. which is normally when i go....im getting the calories and protein just nothing is happening and i feel for two weeks in, there would be some sort of effect by now and i havnt noticed much but head aches and being pissed off all the time with sleeplessness.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 17, 2020)

Now since the gym is closed no way ima get results I’m stuck to a total gym n slip free weights so I’ll do what I can
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
c what happens


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 17, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> Now since the gym is closed no way ima get results I’m stuck to a total gym n slip free weights so I’ll do what I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking solid bro. I just caught up on the log. Pretty interesting as I’ve never tried or really discussed sarms with anyone. Keep killing it.


----------



## sarms.forsale (Mar 17, 2020)

looking great brother!!


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> well im two weeks in and as far as rad-140 being the tren of sarms .....thats an overstatement .......just nothing is happening and i feel for two weeks in, there would be some sort of effect by now and i havnt noticed much but head aches and being pissed off all the time with sleeplessness.



Interested to see how this goes. Today is my 28th day on RAD. Started at ~9-10mg and after a couple weeks bumped to ~12mg now I'm on 20mg for the last 7-8 days or so (and a different brand btw).  Also, started Ostarine at 25mg and am on day 18 of that, mainly started it for the supposed tendon healing benefit. Like you, still waiting to 'feel' either in the gym.  Maybe a tiny bit in pump/gains but nothing at all in strength above what I was making in strength gains already that I can tell. Libido probably up a bit. Either the first RAD I got was trash or my dosage was just too low. However, I've read some reports that say it can take 4 weeks before you really start seeing obvious results in the gym so I still have hope. I think these guys saying their strength is "through the roof" after a week are full of shit though.
BTW, I got mild headaches also but they went away for the most part after 2 weeks. Also feeling a tad sluggish/lethargic when I hit the gym but that goes away after the first few sets. Recovery might be a little quicker too.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 26, 2020)

yeah im almost 4 weeks in and i didnt even gain the 5 lbs ur supposed to right off the break with the mk-677. my weight is maybe 2 lbs heavier but thats just depending on the day if anything i think i look smoother. so i really dont think the rad is what its hyped to be either...i did like lingadrol-4033 though, got good muscle hardness but a lot of muscle cramps....id post a pic but i look the same so there is no point. of course workouts have changed so im doing a lot more reps...im getting great pumps but that is sarms related though...i have to finish this 8 week cycle like i promised but i prob wont post any more pics till the end.the place that gave these to me came in a real generic plastic bottle and one had leaked . i doubt someone would of given me fake sarms or maybe he got fake powder idk but i do know that compared to price and side effects i prefer juice. its cheaper and works better and a lot of studies on the side effects unlike sarms...so 8 weeks wont kill me but if i do use sarms in the future it will just be mk-677 with test. but if i find a good source for hgh at a reasonable price ima go that route. i just cant find a proper supplier for hgh at the moment


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 26, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing your intake posted!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 26, 2020)

ill start adding that to this log since ur curious. no one else cares so i wont start a new thread ill just add to this one. ill just post ss if i can i have still to figure out all the things on this site but im getting there


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 26, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> ill start adding that to this log since ur curious. no one else cares so i wont start a new thread ill just add to this one. ill just post ss if i can i have still to figure out all the things on this site but im getting there



haha. I promise they do. 
and yep just keep adding to this log for now. 
See how I list mine in my log - it’s pretty easy. Like I said before, being as lean as you are you probably burn through a fukk ton of cals - sort of like CJ and ThatGoodFellow do.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 26, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> yeah im almost 4 weeks in and i didnt even gain the 5 lbs ur supposed to right off the break with the mk-677. my weight is maybe 2 lbs heavier but thats just depending on the day if anything i think i look smoother. so i really dont think the rad is what its hyped to be either...i did like lingadrol-4033 though, got good muscle hardness but a lot of muscle cramps...



Is your gym still open? Of course mine closed 2 days after they said they were going to 24/7 to allow more 'social distancing'  I'm now at day 35 of RAD and day 25 of Ostarine and started to feel a lot different as of a few days ago, mainly the alpha feel they talk about. So that was at around 4 1/2 weeks.  It's hard to say about strength because of the gym closure but I'll continue the cycle at home with not much to work with. I ordered a dip station that came today and a pull up bar that came yesterday and by this weekend I'll have an adjustable bench. I've got a curl bar and dumbbell handles and about 140lbs of plates to work with, a set of 20lb hex dumbbells and one 40lb and a nice set of resistance bands. I 've been looking for more plates but I can't find shit around here or online because they are all sold out. I'll have to make due with dumbbell bench press and to make up for the lack of weight  I'm doing pre-exhaust and then dumbbell bench with a pause at the bottom and higher reps.
Anyway, if your shits legit you should start feeling it more this week. You said you were using 10 mg I bumped mine up to 20 mg about 11 days ago and now that I've 'felt' it I backed down the RAD to around 15 mg and the Osta to around 20mg to make it last and just for shits and grins I decided to add around 8 mg of LGD today. Was going to save that for a future experiment but figured what the hell. Keep updating.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 27, 2020)

no its not open but i have a total gym and a butterfly bar and some free weights....legs are a lil harder to do for me but im doing a lot of super sets. im really concentrating on muscle , mind connection and a lot of super sets.... im getting great pumps and things are going well i think i picked up a couple lbs nothing special ill do another pic the 5th which will be one month... my sleep has leveled out and im not so angry all the time ...the pumps are from my carb powder though i get good ones when i take it and not so much if i dont. so im really not noticing anything from these sarms


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 27, 2020)

some of my fellow brothers are curious about my caloric intake so im going to post the general everyday for a while so you all can see what my diet is like.  yesterday day 1 of my fitness pal.....3964 cals 266 protein,355 carbs 165 fat,71 saturated fat....126 grams of sugar that doesnt include my sugar in my coffee...i had 2 pieces of chocolate cake that isnt on there either but i figured id leave them out lol


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 27, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> some of my fellow brothers are curious about my caloric intake so im going to post the general everyday for a while so you all can see what my diet is like.  yesterday day 1 of my fitness pal.....3964 cals 266 protein,355 carbs 165 fat,71 saturated fat....126 grams of sugar that doesnt include my sugar in my coffee...i had 2 pieces of chocolate cake that isnt on there either but i figured id leave them out lol



ive been looking forward to this today!
also - can you post your weight?


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> some of my fellow brothers are curious about my caloric intake so im going to post the general everyday for a while so you all can see what my diet is like.  yesterday day 1 of my fitness pal.....3964 cals 266 protein,355 carbs 165 fat,71 saturated fat....126 grams of sugar that doesnt include my sugar in my coffee...i had 2 pieces of chocolate cake that isnt on there either but i figured id leave them out lol



Swap out the cake for some Ben&Jerry's, and you have one of my days! :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> some of my fellow brothers are curious about my caloric intake so im going to post the general everyday for a while so you all can see what my diet is like.  yesterday day 1 of my fitness pal.....3964 cals 266 protein,355 carbs 165 fat,71 saturated fat....126 grams of sugar that doesnt include my sugar in my coffee...i had 2 pieces of chocolate cake that isnt on there either but i figured id leave them out lol



Congratulations. You won the genetic lottery.


----------



## Brokeliving (Mar 28, 2020)

Good luck, following


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 28, 2020)

well yesterday as follows cals 3826 protein 267g,carbs,342g, fat 151, sugar173 sat fat 54...these calories are a little higher then normal now that im using my fitness pal im trying really hard to hit goals to gain weight...so i will c where i stand after a week of this to see if its working...my norm is a little less then yesterday but im making this my new norm just trying to get as many grams of protein and about 3600 to 400 calories...i seem to be hitting that goal but it doesnt leave much room for the carbs i need ...they will be lower on the days i dont drink my carb powder...so i will get an average after about 2 weeks to get an accurate average.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 28, 2020)

there u go..its a bitch to gain weight...for some of us anyways it always seems like no matter what genes you have u want to be able to go the other way


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 28, 2020)

I have heard of some hard gainers doing a "dirty bulk".  Have you thought of this?


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 28, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> there u go..its a bitch to gain weight...for some of us anyways it always seems like no matter what genes you have u want to be able to go the other way



What's your current ht/wt? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I have heard of some hard gainers doing a "dirty bulk".  Have you thought of this?



Can't imagine that intake getting much dirtier :^ )


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 30, 2020)

im 6ft 191 this morning it ranges from 188 to 193 all depends i need to work on getting more water and helping my digestion. i had a horrible head ache sat and did nothing at all yesterday but heres my diet the last two days .....and it rally isnt that bad just the quick food is what gets me like the breakfast bowl i eat evey morning...the rest of the dy its not to bad...but when my digestion is messed up makes it hard to eat and makes my back hurt i know thats weird but after i fell my back always hurts. but add being bloated to it and it really aches...anyways sat 28th 3914 cals 305 protein 287 carbs 91 sugar 175 fat...sun 29th 3200 cals 230 protein 310 carbs 130 sugar 116 fat... if there is any other parts of my diet u are curious about please let me know.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 30, 2020)

thats just it,my diet is so dirty and i still dont gain weight of fat i dont get it ....my back is really hurting right now dont know why but its really bringing me down im still doing what i can but im a month in to these sarms and im not impressed at all.not vascular anymore really,and pumps are not great if i could go to the gym i would be done with this and hop on my bulking cycle that an awesome board member helped me choose but no point at this time with no weights to use.so ill finish this cycle of sarms but i wont ever use them again...you can spend the same money and get enough juice for 2 months almost for what u spend for 30 days of sarms...and the head aches are unreal id stay away. just my opinion...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 30, 2020)

Just cause I’m a month in I’ll post a pic but I havnt changed any


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 30, 2020)

ive thought of doing a dirty bulk but id rather gain slow and steady then trash weight...ever since my accident my back can only support so much weight so im not trying to put on more then it can get used to...if that makes sense...it gets swollen and presses on a nerve that shoots pain down my right thigh...not fun...seems like if im constipated or anything out of the norm causes a lot of pain.. so im trying to gain but not a lot at once...i know its hard being me right now i want the world but if i hurt my back any further its a done deal so i need to be careful. not to mention im sick of eating..im just in a tough spot right now im hoping the npp will help a little in the future ...i heard its like deca . im not using it now but a board member suggested it so im going to give it a try,,,not sure if it will help my back and joint issues but ive never ran deca or npp so it cant hurt to try to see if it eases the pain...i just dont want to run anything till im done with these sarms like promised and get to go back to the gym...im kind of in a holding pattern...i dont watch what i eat now so i dont know how much dirtier my diet can get ...those numbers are just the main portions all the flavors and sausces are not included so im sure im getting a lot more thrash then what im writing..plus cake and sugar n cream in my coffee...there is a lot of junk i dont include


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 30, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> Just cause I’m a month in I’ll post a pic but I havnt changed any
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! You look bigger than 190 for being 6' tall.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 30, 2020)

thx but im not just cause im lean most people think im over 200 but must have light bones lol


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 30, 2020)

Good info menace. I dont blame you for not wanting to do a dirty bulk...Do it right..Add extra calories of good macros and gain slow. Much better than eating junk and messing up the body.  I was skinny my whole life then got fat..then worked out super hard and shed the fat and stayed a very lean ripped 170-175 at 5'10".

After that I could eat most anything I wanted and stayed slim because I was so active..then age?kids?work/Life crept into play so I'm back to eating healthy and staying active.

Good Job on the log...Do you think the headaches were sarms related? Do they cause high BP? No Im not considering them just absorbing your knowledge!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 30, 2020)

I want to keep seeing your diet 
the lighting and pose are different but I think you’ve got growth in your abs, no?


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ll post my diet but it’s still almost exactly like the previous days I’m a creature of habit. But I’ve decided I’m done with sarms **** this log . Been over a month n no change that wasn’t froth I’m my abs homie if u look at my other pics I just didn’t tighten for the first pic. I’ve gained nothing the head aches are crucial. So sarms are out three the rest out they didn’t raise my blood pressure Tate. I’m over it eating what fit bod says average of260 pre 3600 cals n a shit load of fat. Always short on carbs though. I need to find a food with potassium, fiber and iron. Seems to be the only things. I’m lacking.im going to start a cycle Monday n see if it changes but I’ve lost 8 lbs a half inch on my arms sarms are junk I will never recommend them . I do l do like mk though but gotta be the right brand. This isn’t it. I appreciate the guy letting me try them but they do nothing for me.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 3, 2020)

My abs before sarms. Their junk I look worse . March 31st 3300 250 200 n 100....april1 3177 320 206 120... April 2 3200 270 175 113. That’s cals protein carbs n fat


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m still trying to figure more about this site been in a real funk now it’s a month on junk I need to get back to the gear so I’ll start a new thread when I start my cycle


----------



## chandy (Apr 4, 2020)

Ragining do u think possibly that the lack of effect from sarms is also from not having a gym right now? or maybe just a bad batch? i've not tried any but i've seen a lot of people talk about sarms

What i hear about RAD140  is usually just about strength. not necessarily size/muscle. from my small knowledge i feel like rad would be something good to take with Test. As in RAD giving u more strength to lift more weights or like u said u don't feel as drained and ur volume has gone up but not the weights. so then adding that to Test should really stack the gains.

but i am new here and new to sarms and roids. so take what i am saying as a grain of salt. but for anyone who knows more than me i'd like to know what u think/say.


----------



## sarms.forsale (Apr 4, 2020)

chandy said:


> Ragining do u think possibly that the lack of effect from sarms is also from not having a gym right now? or maybe just a bad batch? i've not tried any but i've seen a lot of people talk about sarms
> 
> What i hear about RAD140  is usually just about strength. not necessarily size/muscle. from my small knowledge i feel like rad would be something good to take with Test. As in RAD giving u more strength to lift more weights or like u said u don't feel as drained and ur volume has gone up but not the weights. so then adding that to Test should really stack the gains.
> 
> but i am new here and new to sarms and roids. so take what i am saying as a grain of salt. but for anyone who knows more than me i'd like to know what u think/say.



There's several issues going on here.

1.  Mk677 causes water retention the first month.  This is common knowledge when it comes to 677.  So to call is "junk" and say it worsened abs is kind of comical.  Its something you run long term and as time goes on, the water dissipates and it SHINES with fat loss HOWEVER, it takes time.  Once again, that's pretty common knowledge.  Im not sure what crazy results one would expect in 4 weeks but thats just not even reasonable.

2.  RAD is known more for strength than size, yes.  This is also true.  Lean muscle gains, but once again, not in just 4 weeks.  Our COA's show the quality so once again, to call them "junk" is pretty ludicrous

3.  SARMS are NOT steroids and DO NOT provide drastic gains in short bursts.  They are more so like an eq or primo, where its slow and steady gains, not something drastic all at once.  

4.  You have to understand each one, how they work, what they do and what YOU need to do along with them to get the most out of them, not just run them and expect the world to change in 4 weeks.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

Never said it made them worse n water retention I didn’t gain a single lb so that’s comical. I was simply saying my abs looked like that before n I’m not saying it’s are garbage I’m saying for me sarms are garbage I’ve been eating working out and nothing has changed I was expecting to pick up 5 lbs of water n do didnt.n didn’t care cause I don’t really retain water. But there’s no muscle hardness from the rad. Not one thing sarms are supposed to do has happened to me. I have given them a fair shake. I have a unique body type is what I’m going with for why they don’t work but nothing u take orally should take a month to start working n I’m over a month n I might be lighter. N lost size so I was trying to be nice about it since I thought u were a stand up dude but if u want to attack me for stating facts while not slandering youR company. But since I want to attack me n act like I don’t know anything I did lgd-4033 n mk-677 from premier research and my muscles got harder n I lost n inch on my waist n gained n inch in my chest and a half inch in my shoulders. So I know what their supposed to do. Ur just are not doing it .ive tried multiple sarms and have done my research..I was being as nice as I could blaming it on me but if u wanna throw stones then I’ll state The whole truth. Premier research sarms worked for me n urs don’t. Don’t know why u had to push. I was trying to make excuses for them but really there isn’t any.  And the fact u came at me with that ignorant information makes me wonder if ur in the right business. Cause u obviously don’t know what u think u do. Never got them in a plastic bottle or tasted as bad as urs either. I’ve tried four brands n urs have done nothing. I know how long it takes I’m not new to them. Just don’t get on my thread attacking me cause ur product is bunk.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

my diet 4-3  4794 cal 281 pro, 551 carbs 148 fat


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

i still am working out hard, i think they are garbage ...ive tried other brands and they worked...i got these for free to do this log so i did and i know what they are supposed to do and i gave them a fair time to start working, and after reading how little the guy i got them from knows from his post goes to show he prob shouldnt be making them....i have never had any that tasted this bad or have not been sublingual... these are not  sublingual and he told me they were just to drink which i thought was weird and they came in a plastic bottle one had leaked a very generic set up completely home made i would not recommend using sarms.forsale or proven peptides...premier research worked the best out of the 4 i tried and i got those from a health store so i dont know why this guy would offer me free sarms if they were bunk to write a log but he did and they are so it is what it is...


----------



## sarms.forsale (Apr 4, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> Never said it made them worse n water retention I didn’t gain a single lb so that’s comical. I was simply saying my abs looked like that before n I’m not saying it’s are garbage I’m saying for me sarms are garbage I’ve been eating working out and nothing has changed I was expecting to pick up 5 lbs of water n do didnt.n didn’t care cause I don’t really retain water. But there’s no muscle hardness from the rad. Not one thing sarms are supposed to do has happened to me. I have given them a fair shake. I have a unique body type is what I’m going with for why they don’t work but nothing u take orally should take a month to start working n I’m over a month n I might be lighter. N lost size so I was trying to be nice about it since I thought u were a stand up dude but if u want to attack me for stating facts while not slandering youR company. But since I want to attack me n act like I don’t know anything I did lgd-4033 n mk-677 from premier research and my muscles got harder n I lost n inch on my waist n gained n inch in my chest and a half inch in my shoulders. So I know what their supposed to do. Ur just are not doing it .ive tried multiple sarms and have done my research..I was being as nice as I could blaming it on me but if u wanna throw stones then I’ll state The whole truth. Premier research sarms worked for me n urs don’t. Don’t know why u had to push. I was trying to make excuses for them but really there isn’t any.  And the fact u came at me with that ignorant information makes me wonder if ur in the right business. Cause u obviously don’t know what u think u do. Never got them in a plastic bottle or tasted as bad as urs either. I’ve tried four brands n urs have done nothing. I know how long it takes I’m not new to them. Just don’t get on my thread attacking me cause ur product is bunk.


Your being nice by calling them junk several times when there are 20 plus logs up on multiple forums and you are literally the only one that said this.  You never even came to me about this.  You dont have the proper sarms knowledge, which is fine but you just post nonsense.  You never once came to me to say one word about the "junk" that you were given to try.  I have no issue if you are saying they don't work for you but you don't even have basic sarms knowledge.  Mk677 and LGD are NOT known for muscle hardening whatsoever, nor is lgd known for dropping size off your waist whatsoever either.   You made threats in pm's several times about "if these don't work" etc.  It was a very large mistake even giving these to you and I should have known that by your neurotic amount of private messages you sent before you even started.  You are classless and quite frankly have no business logging any kind of product when you don't even have BASIC knowledge.  I wont get into the immaturity you are showing and overreacting to simple facts.  You are a grown man that is acting like a child.  Your ab pictures look identical from both you even posted.  I would offer you a kleenex to dry your tears but everywhere is sold out of paper goods because of the virus or I would load you up with those.  We have product coa's and feedback from 20-30 people running logs and literally, you are the ONLY one that has an issue.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

thats great...im glad..at first i said i thought sarms were bunk compared to other peds...was never pointing out urs.. and it was the mk that slimmed me down.maybe just where i can get with sarms idk but i do know more then u think...thats neither here nor there...maybe im the problem and they dont work for me who knows.thee isnt enough human studies for any real conclusions...all im giving is a personal account of my experience with my body type....u mis interpreted my post and took it personal when i still dont think u would of wanted me to try bunk sarms ...this is just my personal opinion on all of them...what ive tried what i noticed and what worked...everything is different for everyone. there was nothing to reach out about.this is a tough time for us all and i get it but ur trying to call me out on a issue that no one really knows due to the lack of studies...and theres exceptions to every rule...all i know is what happened when i took them stacked.mk and lgd the first time and continued the mk after the lgd 8 week period..so i dont know which one did what nor did i say i did i just said what happened and the only reason i know id i was supposed to have my wedding in may and have been fitted for a suit 3 times in that period so i knew my measurements when on them...looks like this was a learning experience for both of us...cause i wont be trying anything new again...and that isnt ur fault but this is non sense. all thats going on and were beefing over dumb shit...when never did i say i blamed u or ur product. i was blaming sarms in general that it wasnt worth t to me ...im happy for everyone else who is making gains i wish it would of been me...but im not and doesnt really matter the reason...i just stated facts pertaining to me no one else or if ur was good or not till i was attacked ...i never tested them for my research so i want going to say they were not real cause i have no clue..never claimed to be a sarms expert ....so basically all im saying for the last time is.......IVE DONE 3 CYCLES OF SARMS AND THEY ONLY WORKED THE FIRST TIME I USED THEM...


----------



## sarms.forsale (Apr 4, 2020)

Its possible man.  Not everyone responds to SARMS just like not everyone responds to every steroid.   I know plenty of people that have never responded to EQ for example and that's just fine.  That's the human body and we all respond different.  Im sure there are steroids you have used where you just didn't respond or didn't get the results that maybe others had.  These also take time, especially MK677.  MK677 is NOT fast acting at all.  

I want honest accounts and that's fine if that's what you experienced but calling them junk was just uncalled for because that's simply not true.  You could have just said they were not for you and that's it but that's neither here nor there.  Im sorry that you didn't get the experience you wanted but thanks for volunteering and taking the time to document your experience.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

your welcome......i have been running three kinds of mk-677 for going on 6 months...take a day off here and there since it has a half life of 24 hrs while synthetic hgh is only 4 to 6 hrs and i wanted to keep my blood sugar in check. i ws never going to come off the mk but i have to there is no reason for me to stay on it not getting anything more. so im cutting it and if my waist gets bigger then i know the mk was keeping me lean and il go back and ill make sure to add that to my post here if thats the case....i appreciate you being a stand up guy... im 40 and the only thing that really worked for me for mass was tren and anadrol but i had to do a shit load...and that was 15 yrs ago now im just a human ginny pig...why i jumped on the opportunity..figured no one would give out fake sarms to run a log....so i was excited hence the pms...nothing to do with class g...just frustration and excitement and now disappointment.. none of which im blaming on u or ur product .im going to edit my other post...i felt attacked


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 4, 2020)

I just started my 7th week of RAD....didn't get it from your source, but I haven't noticed much of anything in the way of strength, size, muscle hardness either. Only thing so far was improvement of erection quality which at my age was welcome :^ ) Anyway I'm going to give it a full 12 weeks since I've got nothing else to do but not going to get my hopes up because by now I should have at least seen some strength gains above what is normal.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

well ull almost done now...mine as well finish the last week dont think it will hut any if ur feeling ok now....im just such a hard gainer that its gonna take something a lot stronger for me .....i always feel better when im on test doest even need to be a high dose...this board has taught me a lot ...i though 375 mgs a week of test was just cruising but i know now thats a high cruise...s so i lowered the dose and didnt notice any difference at all so that was a good call...im just at the point of trying different board members advice now...i was out the game for so long mine as well take others advice that have been in it while i was away for years


----------



## sarms.forsale (Apr 4, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> your welcome......i have been running three kinds of mk-677 for going on 6 months...take a day off here and there since it has a half life of 24 hrs while synthetic hgh is only 4 to 6 hrs and i wanted to keep my blood sugar in check. i ws never going to come off the mk but i have to there is no reason for me to stay on it not getting anything more. so im cutting it and if my waist gets bigger then i know the mk was keeping me lean and il go back and ill make sure to add that to my post here if thats the case....i appreciate you being a stand up guy... im 40 and the only thing that really worked for me for mass was tren and anadrol but i had to do a shit load...and that was 15 yrs ago now im just a human ginny pig...why i jumped on the opportunity..figured no one would give out fake sarms to run a log....so i was excited hence the pms...nothing to do with class g...just frustration and excitement and now disappointment.. none of which im blaming on u or ur product .im going to edit my other post...i felt attacked


   I was honestly never attacking you and if any of that came off that way, then I am truly sorry... Often times it sucks having to just communicate without hearing tone, delivery etc.  Never my intent... There's clearly no doubt you bust your ass judging by your physique.  You dont get that from not working hard and being in pristine condition makes it harder to see progress at times as well... Its not always on the scale but in performance, measurements, percentages etc.   Regardless, thank you again for your feedback, its appreciated


----------



## SoldierOFmetal (May 20, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> Now since the gym is closed no way ima get results I’m stuck to a total gym n slip free weights so I’ll do what I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That waist looks pretty clean my guy


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 26, 2020)

sarms.forsale said:


> I was honestly never attacking you and if any of that came off that way, then I am truly sorry... Often times it sucks having to just communicate without hearing tone, delivery etc.  Never my intent... There's clearly no doubt you bust your ass judging by your physique.  You dont get that from not working hard and being in pristine condition makes it harder to see progress at times as well... Its not always on the scale but in performance, measurements, percentages etc.   Regardless, thank you again for your feedback, its appreciated


 any time ...im just so lean its hard to make any real gains on anything im finding...i have been at the same weight for as long as i can remember now. but the mk really helped me shed some fat....i might be staying the same weight but my measurments changed in all the right ways...i think mk is def a good sub for hgh imo if money is an issue.


----------



## sarms.forsale (May 26, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> any time ...im just so lean its hard to make any real gains on anything im finding...i have been at the same weight for as long as i can remember now. but the mk really helped me shed some fat....i might be staying the same weight but my measurments changed in all the right ways...i think mk is def a good sub for hgh imo if money is an issue.


 absolutely right, thank you again


----------

